# Hush Puppies with Jalapeno Peppers



## Raine (Jul 6, 2005)

Hush Puppies with Jalapeno Peppers


INGREDIENTS:

1 cup cornmeal
1/2 teaspoon salt
3 teaspoons baking powder
3/4 cup buttermilk
1 tablespoon sugar
1 tablespoon flour
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
1 egg, beaten 
1/2 cup chopped onion
1 cup fresh or frozen corn kernels or drained kernel corn from can
chopped jalapeno peppers or mild chiles, as desired 

PREPARATION:

Combine all the ingredients; drop the dough by spoonfuls in hot fat (about 365° - 375°) in a deep-fat fryer. Cook until the hush puppies are golden brown.


----------



## jkath (Jul 8, 2005)

These sound great Rainee! I just may need to try them.
(Around here you can't find any restaurant that serves hush puppies in any form!)


----------

